# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Switcheasy rebel touch 4g review

## zebrah

Idk if reviews are allowed here but many users have iPod touches so I think this is helpful.
I'm only posting this review because I want to help out. Switcheasy also makes cases for all iPods, iPhones, and iPads.

I got my switcheasy rebel touch for my fourth generation iPod touch today. Let me say I am very satisfied. I know many users on here have iPod touches and I highly recommend getting some sort of case.

What's in the box?
The two piece case. One piece is a softer under piece, the other is a more stiff plastic ridge. 
Two screen protectors.
Two headphone jack covers.
Two USB jack covers. 
A micro fiber cleaning cloth.
A plastic card for screen protector application.
A plastic stand for supporting your iPod.

The reason I recommend a case.
When I got my first iPod touch I dropped it and broke the volume rockers early on. And after several more drops over the years it started to break down. My brother's touch screen broke after only one drop.

A somewhat shock resistant case will help absorb energy from small drops. And because there is a lip the comes up around the screen it will be what hits the ground not your screen. A case is way cheaper than buying a new screen.

Of course the iPod may still break. But a case will increase the chances of survival.

Now for screen protectors. You may have watched videos of people taking their keys to an iPod touch screen and nothing happening. Well believe it or not sand and dirt and dust are the main enemy's of you iPod's screen. After some use the screen can get tiny holes where dust can get in. You may turn on your screen to discover what you think are dead pixels. I did this but realized it was an accumulation of dust under the screen. A screen protector will prevent your screen from getting scratched or dusty.

This case includes two screen protectors, for that reason I highly recommend it.

Pros:
Tough design, looks like it could survive a fall.
Lip over the screen.
Tons of extras, including screen protectors.
Connector protectors to prevent dust from getting into your headphone/USB ports. 
Very cool design.

Cons:
I can quite figure out how to get the protectors to stay in. Although this is user error.
The screen protector did end up with a few bubbles in it. I also think this was user error.

In the end I really like this case. Of course I've only had it a day but I can already tell it is a good case. If your interested go to switcheasy.com and check out all their cases. As far as I know they include screen protectors and what not with most of their cases. Although this case was $30.00 USD after shipping it is worth it. You will be able to enjoy your iPod longer and have a better looking device.

TL;DR great case buy it.

----------


## Marvo

4G specifications




```
* All-IP communications.
    * Peak data rates of up to approximately 100 Mbit/s for high mobility such as mobile access and up to approximately 1 Gbit/s for low mobility such as nomadic/local wireless access, according to the ITU requirements.
    * Scalable channel bandwidth, between 5 and 20 MHz, optionally up to 40 MHz.
    * Peak link spectral efficiency of 15 bit/s/Hz in the downlink, and 6.75 bit/s/Hz in the uplink (meaning that 1 Gbit/s in the downlink should be possible over less than 67 MHz bandwidth)
    * System spectral efficiency of up to 3 bit/s/Hz/cell in the downlink and 2.25 bit/s/Hz/cell for indoor usage.
```


You don't have a 4G device, you have an advanced form of 3G. Stop spreading misinformation. Please.

----------


## zebrah

Sorry I meant fourth generation  :Oh noes:

----------


## Marvo

> Sorry I meant fourth generation



It's not entirely your fault, it also says 4G in the photo. A lot of companies are trying to markets their products as 4G these days, but it's wrong. 4G is still in development, and once it is finished, it'll blow any current technology completely out of the water.

----------


## zebrah

> It's not entirely your fault, it also says 4G in the photo. A lot of companies are trying to markets their products as 4G these days, but it's wrong. 4G is still in development, and once it is finished, it'll blow any current technology completely out of the water.



 Well in the context it means fourth generation iPod touch. But you can't say 3G or 4g these days without people thinking your talking about a phone  :Oh noes:

----------


## Marvo

> Well in the context it means fourth generation iPod touch. But you can't say 3G or 4g these days without people thinking your talking about a phone



In reality it's companies trying to sell their stuff, by claiming they have new and revolutionizing technology, when all they have is extra hertz and bigger screens. Connection might be a little better too, but nothing compared to the real 4G.

The problem, is that eventually 4G will be finished and ready for release. What will they call it then? 4G turbo? 5G?

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Marvo


In reality it's companies trying to sell their stuff, by claiming they have new and revolutionizing technology, when all they have is extra hertz and bigger screens. Connection might be a little better too, but nothing compared to the real 4G.

The problem, is that eventually 4G will be finished and ready for release. What will they call it then? 4G turbo? 5G?



Verizon, tmobile, sprint

Companiesnthat have 4g. 

Now back to the original post. 
NICE REVIEW!*

----------


## Marvo

> Verizon, tmobile, sprint
> 
> Companiesnthat have 4g.



No they don't. They're marketing their product as having 4G, but what it really has is something called LTE, which is basically just a more advanced version of 3G.

3GPP Long Term Evolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The problem, again, is that this is false marketing, and what are they going to call the tech, once 4G is finally released?

----------

